# ACS800 Alarm



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

What does 4380 mean? Fault code?
I'm not familiar with this control.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk. 
Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.


----------



## sparky00 (Jun 26, 2018)

Yes this is the fault code that the drive, an ABB ACS800, gave me while it was faulted. I'll fill my profile out now as well.


----------



## sparky00 (Jun 26, 2018)

Temp diff xx y(4380) 4.01 faulted int info

Excessive temperature difference between several parallel inverter modules. 

In my case, it is inverter 2 phase V. It says check the cooling fan and filters, which are good. I get no other fault. When I powered down and back up it went away, but I don't like to let things like that go lol.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Sensor maybe? I would just keep an eye on it as it could have been a nuisance fault. It has only happened once right?

If it faults again, I would contact the distributor or the manufacturer. Or replace the temp sensor if you are 100% sure the control/drive is not getting too hot.


What HP and voltage?


----------



## sparky00 (Jun 26, 2018)

600 volt 900 KW


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

That is watching the RATE of rise in transistor temperature and is generally considered a back-up plan on whether your cooling system is working properly, hence those suggestions. External heat or high temperature intake air will cause it too, as well as a highly aggressive acceleration profile. Those issues are just less common.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The problem with that drive is not that it has a fault on the screen but that it says ABB on the outside.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> The problem with that drive is not that it has a fault on the screen but that it says ABB on the outside.



There are a lot of ABB's in service in our area running without a hitch. We've also had very good luck with them.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Sound like you have more than one inverter module that are running in parrellel. The drive is telling you one is running hotter than the other which could mean cooling or a problem with the colder one as its not sharing the load. As it resets after you have powered down so lets say 5 minutes it seems the temperature must be with in limits with in 5 mins. I would use a ir camera after a fault do you have one on site?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

gpop said:


> Sound like you have more than one inverter module that are running in parrellel. The drive is telling you one is running hotter than the other which could mean cooling or a problem with the colder one as its not sharing the load. As it resets after you have powered down so lets say 5 minutes it seems the temperature must be with in limits with in 5 mins. I would use a ir camera after a fault do you have one on site?


Ah, good point about not sharing. That's another issue that can trigger that kind of fault in parallel inverter topologies. 



It might be a communication glitch between the inverters or the inverter that is not faulting and the controller where the one (getting the fault) is starting the motor before the other one kicks in. There is a fiber-optic link between the inverter modules, it might be loose or has a failing component.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> The problem with that drive is not that it has a fault on the screen but that it says ABB on the outside.



IMO, ABB is a top of the line product. Now that Baldor owns/bought them, I'm not certain about them today. My experience with them is at least 10 years old.
But I liked Baldors 18H and 15H controls that they no longer make.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> IMO, ABB is a top of the line product. Now that Baldor owns/bought them, I'm not certain about them today. My experience with them is at least 10 years old.
> But I liked Baldors 18H and 15H controls that they no longer make.


I guess unfamiliarity breeds contempt for the brand, in my case. Sort of like guys who drive domestic cars don't like working on foreign cars.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> IMO, ABB is a top of the line product. Now that Baldor owns/bought them, I'm not certain about them today. My experience with them is at least 10 years old.
> But I liked Baldors 18H and 15H controls that they no longer make.


Baldor was bought by ABB, not the other way around. In 2011 when that happened, ABB was worth around $30 billion, Baldor was worth $1.8 billion (for which ABB paid $4.2B for some reason...). I know because I thought it was stupid and sold my ABB stock right before it became official, I thought it represented a sign that ABB's management was doing dumb things.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

We maybe able to offer better advice but we would need a lot more information.
Was it running before, have you replaced any parts, any noticeable events recently.

Only time ive seen problems like this was when we used a mismatched inverter section on the same drive. It was a long while ago so i can not remember all the details.


----------



## DrillingVFD (Oct 24, 2020)

sparky00 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I just had one of my ACS800 drives with two inverters throw me a 4380 fault code. I checked the fan and filters, and everything is good there. All of my connections are good as well.
> When I powered down to check, and then re-initialized, the fault is gone. What things other than air flow may cause this fault? Has anyone else had this issue before?



Sparky00,

I have had this error 4 times on the equipment I supervise. I have been supervising/mantainning their operation for 5 years now.

The root cause of this alarm has beed mostly:

1. The : AFIN-01 variable speed card for the cooling fan being faulty (locking the fan at a low speed)
2. The Ventilator motor itself having shaft friction (sometimes rotor lock)
3. There is a thermistor sensor which actually gives the temperature reading of the internal IGBT´s. When this termistor fails, it give a high temperature reading

In my case the motors being driven are General Electric 3 phase 1100 HP motors model GEB2A. Each motor needs 3 inverter modules (one for each phase).

Hope this information helps .

Regards,

Israel


----------



## whıtecap (30 d ago)

hello 
for example ı have a fault about TEMP DIF 1 W. How can I check whıch module has a problem.


----------

